# Acer Extensa 5220 Rezension



## sYntaX (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,
hier eine kleine Kundenrezension zum Schnäppchennotebook Acer Extensa 5220 welche ich auch in anderen Foren posten werde.


 Habe mir dieses Notebook gekauft da ich ein Gerät gesucht hatte mit dem ich surfen, chatten und Videos anschauen kann. 
  Dabei bin ich auf das Acer Extensa 5220 gestoßen da mich der Preis und die relativ neue Hardware überzeugt hatte. Zusätzlich habe ich mich noch nach Erfahrungen  etc. erkundigt. 


  Die Ausstatung
  Sicher von Amazon/Acer verpackt konnte ich das Gerät entgegennehmen. Komplett ausgepackt lag dann folgendes Zubehör vor mir: Das Notebook, Akku, Netzteil, Acer Ressource CD (wo warscheinlich Treiber für Windows Vista vorhanden sind), Garantiebestimmungen, Handbuch mit versch. Sprachen und eine Schnellanleitung. Das Betriebssystem Linux sollte man löschen da man es nur mit Befehlen steuern kann. 
  Nun zur Hardware. In meinem Notebook arbeitet ein Intel Celeron M 540 mit 1,86 GHz Takt obwohl eigentlich auf der Verpackung M 530 steht. Das fand ich merkwürdig aber mich soll es nicht stören da es eine bessere CPU ist. Die CPU basiert auf Conroe-Architektur und gehört zu der neuen Generation. 
  Der Intel 965M Extreme Chipsatz mit integriertem X1300 Grafikchipsatz ist ebenfalls relativ neu. 512MB Arbeitsspeicher sind eingebaut aber ich werde in Kürze auf 1GB aufrüsten da man so noch besser arbeiten kann.
   Das Display ist 15,4 groß und hat eine sehr gute Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Der Kontrast und die Helligkeitsverteilung sind allerdings nur mäßig aber für den Officebereich ausreichend und somit für mich völlig ausreichend. Oberhalb des Displays ist ein Mikrofon integriert.
  Die Festplatte fasst 80GB (formatiert ca. 75GB) und ist von Hitachi. Sie läuft mit 5400 Umdrehungen/min. ist somit leise aber trotzdem recht schnell. Angeschlossen ist diese per SATA, der aktuellen Schnittstelle.
  In der Front ist ein 5 zu 1 Cardreader eingebaut der versch. Karten ausliest. 
  In der rechten Seite des Gehäuses ist ein DVD-Brenner eingebaut .
  Ein integriertes WLAN besitzt das Notebook auch welches mit den üblichen Standards funktioniert.
  Folgende Anschlüsse besitzt das Notebook: LAN, VGA, S-Video out, 4x USB, Firewire IEEE 1394, PC-Card Typ I/II, Express-Card, Audio Ein- und Ausgang und Infrarot .


  Nun  zum Design
  Das Notebook sieht richtig klasse aus. Das Gehäuse ist in Anthrazitfarben gefärbt; diese lassen das Gehäuse sehr edel aussehen. Bis auf die klapprigen An/Aus-Schalter für WLAN und Bluetooth (welches nicht bei dem Modell vorhanden ist) ist alles einwandfrei. Die Tastatur ist zwar geschwungen aber zu einer normalen Tastatur gibt es keine Unterschiede. 


  Installation
  Ich habe das vorinstallierte Linux deinstalliert da ich Windows XP bevorzuge. Dies habe ich mit dem von einer CD bootenden Betriebssystem GParted gemacht. Dazu habe ich gleich die Partitionen auf NTFS formatiert.
  Bevor ich das Notebook gekauft habe, habe ich mich ja in diversen Foren nach dem Gerät erkundigt und auch herausgefunden, dass es Probleme bei der Installation von Windows aufgrund der fehlenden Treiber zur Erkennung der Festplatte  geben könnte. Möglichkeiten waren ein BIOS-Update mit anschließender Umstellung der Festplatte auf IDE im BIOS (damit XP die Platte erkennt) oder eine selbst angefertigte Windows XP Installation-CD mit Hilfe von nLite (wo man dann die SATA-Treiber integriert). Genauere Anleitungen gibt es genug im Internet.
  Ich hatte Glück und mein Notebook enthält bereits das neueste BIOS. Die Installation von XP lief perfekt ab es gab keine Probleme. Die Installation der Treiber verlief ebenfalls glatt, aber man sollte bei der Treiberwahl aufpassen. In einem Forum hatten einige User Probleme mit einigen Treibern. Folgende Treiber habe ich benutzt:

  Der neueste Intel Chipsatz-/Grafiktreiber
LAN_Broadcom_v10.26.0.0_XP
Wireless_Broadcom_4311_v4.100.15.5_XP
Audio_Realtek_v5.10.0.5423_XP
Modem_Foxconn_Conexant_v7.62.0.0_XP
CardR_TI_v2.0.0.7_XP
TouchPad_Synaptics_v8.2.9.0_XP

  Bis auf die neuesten Treiber von Intel findet man diese bei Acer.de im Support.
  Anschließend habe ich das WLAN installiert welches ohne Probleme erkannt wurde. Zum Schluss waren die Programme dran.


  Performance
  Die Performance reicht zum Arbeiten vollkommen. Nur die 512MB RAM werde ich wie oben angesprochen auf 1GB aufrüsten da man so mehr Programme flüssig laufen lassen kann.
  Die Festplatte fühlt sich schnell an zumindest ist sie für mich schnell genug. 
  Der Prozessor arbeitet sehr fix und schlägt sogar meinen Pentium D805 aus dem Spielerechner (3,7 GHz Takt) um 3sec im SuperPI Benchmark. Die durchschnittliche Datenrate beim Entpacken einer Datei beträgt 10MB/s.
  Der Grafikchip arbeitet ebenfalls gut; mehr dazu weiter unten.
  Die Akkulaufzeit beträgt etwa 2h 40min was normal bei Notebooks ist. Besonders zufriedenstellend ist die Geschwindigkeit beim Aufladen des Akkus. Nach ca. 1h beim Arbeiten ist der Akku etwa 80% aufgeladen. 

  Ob Office 2007, Firefox oder der Windows Media Player; die Programme laufen zügig. 
  Spiele habe ich natürlich auch getestet. Worms 4 Mayhem läuft flüssig mit 1280x800 Auflösung. Trackmania Nations läuft mit 800x600 und niedrigen Details flüssig.
  Videos oder DVDs lassen sich problemlos abspielen. Musik klingt über die integrierten kleinen Lautsprecher recht gut. Schließt man Kopfhörer an die entsprechende Buchse ist der Sound zwar ein wenig schlechter als bei einer Creative Soundkarte aber dennoch sehr gut.


  Temperaturen
  Der Prozessor wird sehr schnell 60° warm wird aber dann in ca. 10sec von einem Lüfter wieder auf 46° herunter gekühlt. Nach etwa 4min gelegentlicher Belastung erreicht sie wieder die 60° Marke und der Lüfter schaltet sich wieder ein. Als störend empfinde ich das Lüftergeräusch nicht auch wenn der Lüfter hörbar ist.


  Arbeitsgefühl
  Arbeiten lässt sich mit dem Acer Extensa sehr gut. Das Display ist matt, was für den Außeneinsatz von Vorteil ist. Die Temperatur auf der Tastatur bzw. der Handballenauflage ist normal auch nach langem Betrieb. Das Arbeitsgeräusch ist  bei ausgeschaltetem Lüfter klasse. Man hört nur ein leises Surren der Festplatte. Bei eingeschaltetem Lüfter ist es jedoch nicht viel lauter als vorher.


  Fazit
  Ein ausgesprochen gutes Notebook zum kleinen Preis. Es ist genau das was ich gesucht hatte. Ein Gerät zum Surfen, Chatten, Arbeiten, Videos anschauen und Musik hören.


----------



## Kovsk (8. Januar 2008)

Gabs auch schon von mir^^
Aber trotzdem: Schön geschrieben.


----------

